# Bremsflankenfarbe



## Stirni (21. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen
Suche eine Felge bei der die farbe nicht runtergeht wenn ich bremse.Sollte schwarz sein,lochzahl egal.Kenne nur die Odyssey Duralectra nur ob da die farbe hält weiß ich auch nich genau(tut sie?)Gibt es noch andere Felge die so hart anodisiert sind oder sowas das es hält?Bin farbtechnisch nich so geschickt da was draufzusprühen bzw. auch keine lust immer wieder nachzusprühen.


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Die Duralectra gibts ja nicht mehr (war ja aber auch nichts anderes als ne Hazard lite, außer von Duralectra beschichtet). Aber die Hazard Lite, 7k-a, Midway und GSPORT Ribcage sind auf jeden Fall hartbeschichtet. 
Bei Proper soll die Farbe angeblich auch ganz gut halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2008)

die duralectra bremst sich nicht ab, ich fahr sie und sie bremst auch gut, vll nicht so gut wie chrom aber trozdem sehr akzeptabel, auserdem soll die hard andonisierung (?) haltbarer als chrom sein. die duralectra gibt es aber nicht mehr da das andonisieren bei der firma duralectra zu teuer war und es kaum einen qualitäts unterschied zwischen der andonisierung von duralectra und z.b. der 7k gibt, die Hazzard light ist seit letztem jahr auch hart andonisiert.

also kannst dir eine der 3 kaufen:

- 7k
- Hazzard Lite
- Midway






edit: doofer rise!


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Dafür hast du dieses karierte Hemd ausm H&M, das es hier nirgends gab...


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Dafür hast du dieses karierte Hemd ausm H&M, das es hier nirgends gab...




die hängen bei uns glaub ich immer noch vereinzelt rum... 

auserdem war meine beschreibung ausführlicher


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Da muss ich dir recht geben. Aber ist gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich nämlich schon, dass die Felge meines baldigen Hinterrades schwarz wird. Bleibt nur immernoch die Nabenfrage...


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Bei Proper soll die Farbe angeblich auch ganz gut halten.


Das werden wir sehen. Fragt sich nur, wann mir die Lust am breakless fahren vergeht.


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Es kommt sicherlich auch immer drauf an, was man/wie man fährt (ich denke da so an Dirtsession bei Nieselregen) und ob man die Bremsbeläge/ Flanken auch ab und an mal abwischt.


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2008)

bestimmt


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben. Aber ist gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich nämlich schon, dass die Felge meines baldigen Hinterrades schwarz wird. Bleibt nur immernoch die Nabenfrage...





g-sport wobei sich die neuen superstar naben auch intressant anhören.


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Es wird auf jeden Fall ein Freecoaster. Aber man darf nich soviel bei Bikeguide lesen, sonst wird man nur abgeschreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

Also nur nochmal um wirklich sicher zu gehen: 

die hazard lite bremst sich garnicht runter?kein bisschen farbe?


----------



## RISE (22. Februar 2008)

Naja, wie gesagt: ich würde sie öfter mal abwischen und auch gucken, was sich so alles an Material an den Bremsbelägen sammelt. Wenn sich da natürlich aus Dreck schon eine Art Schleifpapier bildet, wird irgenwann auch die Beschichtung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 
Ansonsten sieht man hier ja bei Paule oder Aero eher keine Verschleißerscheinungen an den Felgen.


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. Februar 2008)

ich glaub gar nicht mal das der abrieb so n großes problem ist, denn selbst bei meiner hinteren Felge (von nem Eastern Complete) hält die Farbe sehr gut und das ist sicher eine der billigsten Felgen wo gibt.
Bremsleistung ist halt nicht grad so der überhammer, aber mit ordentlich eingestellter bremse gehts auch halbwegs.

nichts desto trotz wirds bei mir demnächst n neues Laufrad für hinten geben mit chromfelge, grund ist aber nicht die Bremsleistung, sondern die verkackte Nabe.


----------



## gmozi (22. Februar 2008)

Einfach weichere Beläge nehmen, dann hält die Farbe auf den Felgen auch länger 

Harte Beläge = starke Abnutzung der Felge
Weiche Beläge = starke Abnutzung der Beläge, Felge dagegen hält.


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

Okay!
welche beläge für BMX sind denn sehr weich?

MFg


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Februar 2008)

cool stop in salmon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (22. Februar 2008)

Hier gibt's weiche Beläge. 
Die transparenten, so ziemlich in der Mitte der Seite, sind hier im Forum mal empfohlen worden. Selber habe ich keine Erfahrung mit denen.


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

hmm hört sich gut an!
sind die denn auch zum schrauben?also passen die an eine normale U-brake?


----------



## gmozi (22. Februar 2008)

Ich hab da aber Erfahrung mit 

Fahr die Beläge auf ner stino schwarzen Felge, und abgesehen davon, dass es beim Bremsen teils krass quietscht, sind die Teile TOP.

Für mich einfach DIE Alternative zu CoolStop @ Chrom


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

okay also kann ich davon ausgehen das das ganz normale zum schrauben sind?


----------



## gmozi (22. Februar 2008)

Joa kann man schrauben. Wenn Du willst sicher auch kleben, tackern, anbinden, schweißen oder auch klemmen  Ich würde das Anschrauben aber bevorzugen. Schon wegen der Optik


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

ja erschloss sich mir ned ganz aus dem bild ob die halt an U-brakes passen 
denke mal ich nehm die dann!
danke für die gute beratung!


----------



## Hertener (22. Februar 2008)

Um mal Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Es geht hier um die: Bremsbeläge V-Brake transparent
Nicht um die: Bremsbeläge Magura transparent


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

achso mist 
ich dachte die magura die fand ich echt nais 
aber die passen trotzdem?trotz v-brake? sry hab da echt 0 ahnung


----------



## RISE (22. Februar 2008)

Klar passt das und zur Not wird modifiziert.


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

inwiefern?
kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. Februar 2008)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass die nicht in eine U-Bremse passen, zumal die hier ja mehrere Leute fahren. Und die hätten sich sicher schon gemeldet, wenn man zur Installation ein Ingenieursstudium gebraucht hätte...


----------



## Stirni (23. Februar 2008)

okay 
danke für die tolle beratung!


----------



## gmozi (23. Februar 2008)

Die passen zu 100% ausserem kann man ja immer mit Unterlegscheiben oder so noch bissel arbeiten. Hab die bei mir aber default dran.


----------



## terrible (27. Februar 2008)

hauptsache,wie schon rise sagte,immer schöne die backen und felgen sauber halten.vor allem wenn man viel dirt fährt.sonst ist die farbe ab!!


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Hier gibts die Teile für weniger Geld im Viererpack. 

Dani hat die und die sind echt toll was Bremsen angeht. Dafür hass ich den Krach total. 

Die moderneren Beschichtungen halten mittlerweile alle sehr gut wenn man sein Rad ein wenig pflegt. 

Ich bleib dennoch bei Chrom. Damit bin ich aufgewachsen und das Mehrgewicht nehm ich gern für den BlingBlingFaktor in kauf... außerdem wollt ich früher vor 8 Jahren immer Chromfelgen und hatte nie Geld dafür.


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Hier gibts die Teile für weniger Geld im Viererpack.
> 
> Dani hat die und die sind echt toll was Bremsen angeht. *Dafür hass ich den Krach total. *
> 
> ...




Ist aber manchmal echt praktisch dass die Teile so derbe quitschen  Ne klingel am BMX hat wohl niemand, hehe. Einmal kurz Quitschen und schon hat man Platz 

Danke für den Ebay-Link


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2008)

Kann man das Quietschen irgendwie durch eine gute Einstellung einschränken? Denn bei der scheinbr guten Bremsleistung und dem Preis wären die Teile ja eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Bremsleistung ist der Wahnsinn und ein wirkliches Einstellen der Bremse ist auch nicht mehr nötig. Also kann man auch ehern Quietschreduziert orientiert einbauen und die physikalisch korrekte Konfiguration außer Acht lassen.

Ich mags leise daher weiterhin Kool Stop.


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann verlass ich mich auch erstmal auf meine Koolstop. Die Bremsleistung ist bei denen auch wirklich gut, aber die nutzen sehr schnell ab. Im Nachhinein waren die Beläge der Magic Brake doch gar nicht so schlecht. Haltbar und fast die gleiche Leistung (auf Chrom).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Kannst ja auch einfach erst mal nur ein Paar kaufen bei Trialmarkt.de

Konnte die Beläge bisher leider nicht in Verbindung mit ner Chromfelge testen.
Wie glaube ich schon mal geschrieben, benutze ich die Beläge ja mit ner normalen schwarzen Felge


----------



## Stirni (27. Februar 2008)

wie laut sind die denn ca.? soe wie felge+bitumen?


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch einfach erst mal nur ein Paar kaufen bei Trialmarkt.de
> 
> Konnte die Beläge bisher leider nicht in Verbindung mit ner Chromfelge testen.
> Wie glaube ich schon mal geschrieben, benutze ich die Beläge ja mit ner normalen schwarzen Felge



Kumpel hat da Probleme. Beim ersten mal war der Versand usw extra ordinär zuviel geworden und nun kommt ewig nichts an. Das von eBay kann man sich halt mit nem Kumpel teilen. 



Stirni schrieb:


> wie laut sind die denn ca.? soe wie felge+bitumen?



Ich bild mir ein lauter. Klingt halt wie beim Trial.


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> wie laut sind die denn ca.? soe wie felge+bitumen?



Kommt denke ich auf die Felge an und auf die Einstellung. Aber ich würde sagen mit Bitumen können die schon in Konkurenz treten


----------



## Stirni (27. Februar 2008)

ouha!
dann doch lieber kool stop. das gequietsche geht schon sehr auffen nerv


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Kommt denke ich auf die Felge an und auf die Einstellung. Aber ich würde sagen mit Bitumen können die schon in Konkurenz treten



Gibts das eigentlich noch? Ich weiß noch wie wir damals mit nem Messer diese Dehnungsfugen und Reparaturfugen aus den Straßen geholt haben weil die am besten gebremst haben.

Und bei komischen Temperaturen gingen die Bremsen manchmal einfach nicht mehr auf. Hach das war schon eine tolle Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Sommer 07 sind hier in der City nen paar mit Bitumen unterwegs gewesen.

Ich würde sagen die Beläge sind vom Quitschen her etwas leiser und vor allem nicht so konstant was die Geräusche angeht. Quitscht halt mal mehr mal weniger. Aber man sollte auch da immer zusehen, dass die Beläge + Felgen schön sauber sind.


----------



## Hertener (27. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch wie wir damals mit nem Messer diese Dehnungsfugen und Reparaturfugen aus den Straßen geholt haben...


Gut zu wissen, wo unsere Sozialbeiträge geblieben sind...


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Stell dir vor die hätte man für eure schlechten Autobahnen verwendet dann hätten wir nie ordentlich Bremsen können.


----------



## Hertener (27. Februar 2008)

Eben! Was hätte das für einen Sinn gehabt? Schon mal 'nen BMXer auf 'ner Autobahn gesehen?


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Hier nicht ne. Aber dafür bei euch Rollerfahrer. Roller wie rollendes Selbstmordkommando zwischen 40 Tonnern.


----------



## terrible (29. Februar 2008)

gibt es nicht von demolition ne felge die so ein mittelding zwischen schwarz und chrom sind? ader alöx geb ich recht ,chrom ist einfach mit des beste.wenn ich da an die alufelgen von damals denke!bitumen,ice tee,cola und was wir immer drauf geschüttet haben das die sch... bremse für paar tricks funktionierte. ach ja damals


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass die Trialbeläge auf einer unbeschichteten Alufelge nahezu gar nicht quitschen. Ob da die Bremsleistung auch stimmt kann ich noch nicht ganz beurteilen. I-wann in den nächsten Wochen kommt hinten mal ne Chromfelge dran. Dann hab ich wohl alles durch


----------

